
How to make sure nothing gets done at work - jaoued
http://fortune.com/2015/09/30/workplace-bureaucracy-simple-sabotage/
======
ChuckMcM
The interesting message is that you can recognize these sorts of behaviors and
then shut them down. And when you see them persist in a person you can better
manage that person's role to be non-destructive.

------
magic_beans
Wow, this site is unreadable. The site design is so cluttered and confusing,
and the right sidebar looks like spam content.

~~~
TrevorJ
Par for the course these days. I feel like we are on the verge of an ad
revenue bubble collapsing, there's not much more that can be done to make the
ads more intrusive unless you get rid of the content altogether.

Incidentally, that's basically what the print version of Forbes has
done...they now have sponsored content which are basically ads masquerading as
articles written by Forbes.

